# Help with elk in ogden unit



## BGSM (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello, i'm trying to find out area's where to go elk hunting before the season is over. I didn't have time to scout this year


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

o-||


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

-O\\__-


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Deseret Land and Livestock has too many elk right now and has opened it to the public for free. You don't even need to check in, just go ahead and drive in and pick out an elk. Let us know how you do.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

longbow said:


> Deseret Land and Livestock has too many elk right now and has opened it to the public for free. You don't even need to check in, just go ahead and drive in and pick out an elk. Let us know how you do.


Doosh move right there. Instead of trying to get the guy in trouble, just don't say anything. Try Monte Cristo, Wasatch Ridge or Lightning Ridge


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

bugchuker said:


> Doosh move right there. Instead of trying to get the guy in trouble, just don't say anything. Try Monte Cristo, Wasatch Ridge or Lightning Ridge


That's just how some people act when someone asks for help. I understand he needs to get out and do some scouting. Maybe he is new to Utah where doesn't know where to start. Anyways good luck to the op. Bugchuker gave you some good places to start.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Honestly bugchucker, I thought it was a troller making fun of the many times someone gets on here and asks for instant info on a hunting spot. You look through my posts and you will see that I NEVER attack anyone here and if I disagree with anyone I'm always polite about it unless I think it's a troller.
I thought my post about Deseret was sarcastic enough that my intentions wouldn't escape anyone. I was partly trying to be funny and partly trying to flush him out. I apologize if I came across as a d-bag.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw 7 big bulls on the hoof the weekend i shot my bull........but i ain't sharing any info! Gotta let em grow up for me for next year✌


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Your apostrophe in the word "areas" was completely unnecessary. Why did you put it there?


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Your apostrophe in the word "areas" was completely unnecessary. Why did you put it there?


I like the occassional politzing of grammrr & spelling ...


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

longbow said:


> Honestly bugchucker, I thought it was a troller making fun of the many times someone gets on here and asks for instant info on a hunting spot. You look through my posts and you will see that I NEVER attack anyone here and if I disagree with anyone I'm always polite about it unless I think it's a troller.
> I thought my post about Deseret was sarcastic enough that my intentions wouldn't escape anyone. I was partly trying to be funny and partly trying to flush him out. I apologize if I came across as a d-bag.


You're forgiven.:grin:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

you will be hard pressed to find any elk on the Ogden unit on public property
Monte christo is 4,5,6 but there are elk there. Hike your but off or stay put its the luck if the draw up there.


----------

